# Can Stream download to a portable memory device?



## heg (Jan 12, 2004)

Is there a way to download program content from my Premiere thru Stream to a portable memory device (SD card, USB stick)? I can download to a new iPad, but a couple of movies will max out the iPad's memory. If I want to take a few movies or other TV programs from my Premiere with me on a trip I could use something like RAVPower FileHub 5-in-1 to hold the media files and stream to iPad. Before that will work I need a way to get the media files onto some portable memory device(s). Any solution?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Nope. The files are stored inside the TiVo apps data directory using an special encrypted format. Even if you could manage to get them on an SD card only the TiVo app could play them and it'll only play files in it's own data directory.


----------



## ramiss (Jan 30, 2014)

This is incorrect. You can use Tivo Desktop or pyTivo on your pc to transfer the files and, if you want, encode them to a smaller format such as mp4.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

He asked about using the Stream to do this. If he wants to use a PC to do it there are a million options. Heck if he's going to do that I might as well plug the software I develop for. With VideoReDo you can open .tivo files directly, edit out the commercials and save them to an MP4 file in one step.


----------



## heg (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks to both of you. Obviously the way I worded my question unintentionally limited the available solutions. I don't care if Stream is involved in the download or not. The real issue is how to get programming from Premiere onto portable memory. You have given me some options to try. Thx


----------



## bluedakar (May 1, 2006)

When you get the media transferred to SD card, a good way to stream them to one or more devices is Airstash. I have used one for years and it is perfect for this. It's compact, lasts for 7 hours of streaming on a charge, very simple to use and relatively cheap.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

FYI youc an get a free version of TiVo Desktop here...

http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe

They only list the paid version on their website but the free one still works.


----------

